# tevion tv



## Rose (12 May 2007)

Would the tevion 32" HD LCD television for €649.99 advertised in Aldi for tomorrow be a good buy and would it work in Donegal. Dont know anything about these televisions, mind you I dont know anything about any tv's other than how to switch them on and off.


----------



## gebbel (12 May 2007)

Hi Rose,

Tevion is considered a very low budget model i.e. one should not expect too much from it. However, sometimes we can all be surprised by cheaper LCD TVs outperforming certain more expensive models. This fact is borne out by the [broken link removed] I am not sure if this is the same model Aldi has for sale, but such a positive review nonetheless should inspire some confidence in the general brand.
My advice notwithstanding is to instead choose a more reputable model like Sony, Samsung or my own personal favourite: Toshiba. [broken link removed]which is widely considered as a fantastic TV at a great price. I am currently about to purchase this model based on months of research and positive reviews.

Good luck


----------



## Rose (13 May 2007)

Gebbel. Thank you for that information, did you buy from UK and will they deliver in southern Ireland (as we are sometimes referred to) and is it best to pay by credit card and how much did it work out in euro.  Sorry for all the questions but am on a limited budget.


----------



## KalEl (13 May 2007)

Rose said:


> will they deliver in southern Ireland


 
There's no reason why they wouldn't deliver in Cork or Waterford...being from eastern Ireland we generally get looked after.


----------



## gebbel (13 May 2007)

Check out pixmania.ie and komplett.ie. Their prices are better than those on the high street. You can pick up some very good LCD TVs for no more than €800 incl. delivery


----------



## Pique318 (13 May 2007)

Rose said:


> would it work in Donegal.




Come again .......

You think there's a difference in voltage up in Donegal or something


----------



## nutty nut (13 May 2007)

Pique318 said:


> Come again .......
> 
> You think there's a difference in voltage up in Donegal or something


The Bord Failte slogan a couple of years back was "*up here it's different*"


----------



## MAJJ (14 May 2007)

Rose - neither Aldi or Lidl accept credit cards. Not sure about laser or cheque but pretty sure they take cash


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Sep 2007)

*Re: Budget HD Ready LCD tv.*

Current TV will probably pack it in over the next couple of weeks. Looking to buy a 32" LCD. Budget is €700-€1000. Any suggestions/recommendations??

<EDIT> Just saw a 32" Sony Bravia LCD in Dunnes for €800.  Unfortunately, I couldnt get the actual model number (wasnt displayed with price and couldnt turn it round to check no. as it was no the top shelf!).  Are all Bravia's the same spec - and all HD ready??


----------

